# Cub Cadet HDS2165 problem



## CityGuy (Aug 30, 2006)

Hello, 
As you can see I have a HDS2165 Cub. I have called the local repair place and they want to charge me more just to look at this tractor than I could pay the kid across the street to cut my grass all year long. 
It stalls after an hour of cutting the grass. I changed the filter and blew out the supply lines but it doesn't keep enough gas up in the carb to keep it running...any known issues??? 

Thanks


----------



## chrpmaster (May 5, 2004)

how long have you owned it? Is it still under warrenty? 

Seems strange that it runs for an hour before stalling out. I don't know if it has a fuel pump but that is worth checking. Maybe gunk in the bottom of the tank?

Sorry I'm not more help

Andy


----------



## CityGuy (Aug 30, 2006)

Hey thanks....The tank seems really clean but I guess it has a pump that works on vacuum. I will replace it and see what happens!


----------



## DEERE180 (Jun 20, 2006)

it could also be that the fuel line does not go to the bottom pf the tank any more due to some failure or the line fell off or got moved.

It is possible that it is the fuel pump with a hairline or broekn diaphram - what you describe sort of sound like that. When it warms up the slit/hole expands and then you lose suction.

so please check ALL of the fuel line hoses and connections and make sure they are not leaking air somewhere.


----------

